# 1973 Schiwnn Deluxe Twinn



## deluxetwinn73 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi All,

Today, I was tarring down my Grandmother's old shed to find a gem, a 1973 Schwinn Deluxe Twinn. It, however, needs a lot of work and I am by no means experienced in restoration of any kind. This is a project that I am tackling for the summer, any and all tips are greatly appreciated, especially on good places to find replacement parts. 

Thanks!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2011)

Pictures? Whats wrong with it?


----------

